# History of the Audi 200



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Hello!
Anyone that can give me some historical info on the 200?
Is it correct that it has been since 1977 with 4WD?
Basically all I know is that it came with 185hp I5 10v turbo
engines, with or without quattro and in 1990-91 you'd also
get the 20V.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: History of the Audi 200 (WAUOla)*

The first 100 came out in 1968, but there was no quattro in the 100 until the introduction of the 100 C 3.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: History of the Audi 200 (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Anyone that can give me some historical info on the *200*?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: History of the Audi 200 (WAUOla)*

The 200 is just a 100 with "more stuff". It's just an upscale 100. The official date of the first "200" was 05/20/1996.


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: History of the Audi 200 (duandcc)*

The first 200 in Europe was in 1980 - I think...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

OK, don't know the exact time of when the
typ 44 started production, but I suppose it
makes sence with the 100 1977-1990 and then
the 200 from 1980 until 1990.
DuanDC:
are there an extraordinary thing with the 5000s
in the US in difference from Europe? Or is it
just a typo with the 200 arriving in 1996?
(as there by then were NO 200 nor UrS4
but the first S6 to be produced from 1995 upwards)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Du kan bare spørre meg vettu Ola, så tar vi det på MSN








Eller på telefon for den saks skyld...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Du kan bare spørre meg vettu Ola, så tar vi det på MSN








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rushinrio12 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: History of the Audi 200 (WAUOla)*

This will give you tech specs of the Audi's from 1980-2003.
http://www.audiworld.com/model/historical.html


----------



## rushinrio12 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: History of the Audi 200 (rushinrio12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rushinrio12* »_This will give you tech specs of the Audi's from 1980-2003.

American Audi's only.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: History of the Audi 200 (rushinrio12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rushinrio12* »_American Audi's only.

And with a LOT of missing info & mistakes...


----------



## rushinrio12 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: History of the Audi 200 (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_
And with a LOT of missing info & mistakes...

Do you know of a better specs page? An accurate page is very useful.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: History of the Audi 200 (rushinrio12)*

Nope. That's as good as it gets, but don't trust everything you read. If in doubt, double check by posting a question here on the forums. The knowledge is in our heads...we're each an "expert" on certain aspects...


----------

